# BUTTER YOUR BISCUITS



## Sidecar (Dec 18, 2015)

Outta curiosity do someone here at WB turn butter molds , just wonder'n

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 18, 2015)

Doubt if there is much demand for those lol. I would have to study on how they are designed, are there 2 molds in your pic, or 2 parts to 1 mold?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 18, 2015)

Is that a long legged beaver on the inside of the lid?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 18, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Is that a long legged beaver on the inside of the lid?


I think it a northern furred armadillo

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CWS (Dec 18, 2015)

I could make one on the CNC but then we would have to get a cow to milk so we could try it out or maybe we could borrow a cow from the Amish.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 18, 2015)

CWS said:


> I could make one on the CNC but then we would have to get a cow to milk so we could try it out or maybe we could borrow a cow from the Amish.



Milk won't work but cream sure will.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 18, 2015)

Butter is in the cream, cream is in the milk, milk is in the cow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 18, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Doubt if there is much demand for those lol. I would have to study on how they are designed, are there 2 molds in your pic, or 2 parts to 1 mold?


2 molds Barry......well what I was think'n and CWS ain't aware of is we could make butter molds with initials in em and sell to females that are get'n hitched ........they get crazy with the money on weddings.......
I was just goof'n around with em this morning while drinking some coffee and ponder'n what had to happen today and thought have not seen these here yet....see all kinda neat stuff just not these......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 18, 2015)

CWS said:


> Butter is in the cream, cream is in the milk, milk is in the cow.


Got an idea Curt.......see above


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 18, 2015)

CWS said:


> I could make one on the CNC but then we would have to get a cow to milk so we could try it out or maybe we could borrow a cow from the Amish.


Hey good idea ! I know William wouldn't mind ......that's a good visit anyway


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 18, 2015)

CWS said:


> I could make one on the CNC but then we would have to get a cow to milk so we could try it out or maybe we could borrow a cow from the Amish.


I gotta idea !!!!!


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 18, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Is that a long legged beaver on the inside of the lid?


Long legged ones tuff to find !!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2015)

CWS said:


> Butter is in the cream, cream is in the milk, milk is in the cow.



Cow is in a little box in the grocery store on the butter aisle.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

